# film intro



## radix104 (7. Juni 2008)

hallo

ich mache derzeit einen Film und möchte dazu ein intro machen wie z.B. 20th Century Fox (http://youtube.com/watch?v=LTgRm6Qgscc) oder ein anderes grosses Hollywood Studio. Ich möchte es mit After Effects machen, gibt es ein passendes Tutorial dazu?

mfg


----------



## chmee (7. Juni 2008)

Viele Verleih-Teaser haben 3D-Elemente, die Du mit AE gar nicht bauen kannst. Beim Beispiel 20thCF sind es weniger die Schriften als das Gebäude, das da drunter steht. Abgesehen von den Lichtern und dem Nebel.

mfg chmee


----------



## radix104 (8. Juni 2008)

was bräuchte man da für ein 3d prgramm?


----------



## RadicalZero (8. Juni 2008)

Am besten 3d Studio Max oder Cinema 4d


----------



## chmee (8. Juni 2008)

Es geht mit jedem 3D Programm, die Liste ist lang, zB
3dsmax, maya, blender etc...

mfg chmee


----------

